# Notification of death to family?



## sabrina (May 21, 2009)

In late 1941 on, was the military personally informing families of a casualty? If so, when did it stop? Were they sending letters?

--"sabrina"


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2009)

As far as I know, there is still someone who comes to the home of the next of kin when a military member dies, whether it be in combat, or in an accident. The one thing the US military does well is to treat the dead with reverence and respect. There is a great depiction of it in the HBO movie "Taking Chance".


----------



## sabrina (May 22, 2009)

Even in the middle of the war? It seems like it would have been almost impossible to keep up...


----------



## syscom3 (May 22, 2009)

In the second world war, the shear number of casualties meant that families often were notified by telegram.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2009)

All got a telegram, whenever possible I think they got a chaplain, as well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2009)

sabrina said:


> Even in the middle of the war? It seems like it would have been almost impossible to keep up...



many times the family was notified by telegram but it may not seem as difficult as you may think. US casualities during WW2 were light compared to other combatants and as far as i know most of the time when a serviceman was KIA the family was notifed in person.


----------

